# keeping dogs warm in kennel



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

heading out to nd this weekend.was wondering what you guys do to keep your dogs warm in kennel in back of truck. I don't have a kennel cover.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Friday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 0. Wind chill values as low as -16. Southwest wind around 10 mph.

Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 18. Wind chill values as low as -15. West wind between 7 and 10 mph.

Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 4. West northwest wind 5 to 9 mph becoming south.

Sunday: A 20 percent chance of snow after noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 19.

Sunday Night: A 20 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 9. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you have an open box the wind chill at highway speed is going to inhuman. Dog in the cab, gear in the back.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

We let them ride in the cab and bring a kennel with a cover in case they find a skunk!!


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.owens-pro.com/hunter.php

I have the two dog box, my dogs love it and even on the coldest days i can keep it around 20 degrees inside. I if I am on the road I had an insulated cover made for it. I would not want to ever be without one they are super handy and keep the dogs safe.


----------

